# Poskina



## parolearruffate

Ahoj!

ve knize, kterou přeložím, je Poskina. To by mělo byt nějaká mytologická postava, nějaká nestvůra. Ví někdo něco víc o Poskině?

Děkuju moc,
Laura


----------



## Jana337

Ne, to slovo si Topol nejspíš vynalezl, stejně jako ta ostatní jména. Možná jsou to oběti války, které žily v té vesnici? Ale zatímco například Kunert je normální jméno, nikdy jsem neslyšela o nikom, kdo by se jmenoval Poskina. Bohužel v tom ani nevidím slovní hříčku, která by odkazovala na úmysl tvůrce sdělit něco o charakteru postavy.


> O to více jako by se to ves snažila dohnat ve své mytologii,                    zvlášť když o podněty nikdy nebyla nouze. Její historie je sérií                    mýtů, lesy jsou plné bájných postav — Dziga, Mertek, Poskina,                    Zlej, Kunert (často oběti války), život je formován do podoby                    snadno přenosných zkazek a vyprávění. Zdroj


Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju, Jano. Možná si to Topol opravdu prostě vymyslel
Laura


----------



## cajzl

Dziga, Poskina, ... - to jsou nejspíš nějaká příjmení nebo přezdívky.
"Lesy jsou plné bájných postav" - to je jistě přehánění, nadsázka.


----------

